
Falsehoods Programmers Believe About International Bank Account Numbers (IBANs) - contingencies
https://github.com/globalcitizen/php-iban/blob/master/docs/FALSEHOODS.md
======
Symbiote
Note that the United Kingdom's ISO code is GB, it's the DNS that is wrong. The
ISO code UK is reserved and won't be assigned.

(GB isn't a great code choice. The country is the United Kingdom of Great
Britain and Northern Ireland; Great Britain is only the large island and
excludes Northern Ireland. Occasionally one sees car number plates in Northern
Ireland where the GB has been altered or removed. [I realise cars is a
different coding system, but it's the second most commonly seen for people,
after DNS.])

~~~
guan
Yes, I didn’t quite understand this statement:

> IBAN country codes are the same as ISO3166-1 alpha-2 country codes. Quite
> dangerously this is mostly, but not always the case. Take for example the
> United Kingdom (UK vs. GB)

ISO-3166-1 alpha-2 assigns GB for the United Kingdom of Great Britain and
Northern Ireland, and banks in that jurisdiction also use GB for IBANs. Maybe
this example should have been moved to the next point about IANA codes.

~~~
contingencies
Thanks. Wrote that on a whim before heading out to read bilingual poetry for
World Poetry Day here in southwest China. Updated.

